# Mutt or not??



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I've a question about Jojo,which I bought as pure APBT, (with ARFE pedigree)
Now it appears that Jojo is an APBT x (Irish) SBT.
Lines go back to Ricky B's CH Psycho.
Now it was said to me that Jojo will not obtain ADBA papers.

I only wanted the papers so I can go with Jojo to ADBA ''shows''.
But I've read an old story about famous dogman who did the same like Earl Tudor for example.
The Henry - Dibo Cross - Game Dog History | Dedicated to Game Dogs

This is confusing me, can somebody explain if it's correct?
When It's correct can I ''label'' my Jojo as an APBT?
If so can I contacted ADBA and get the ''real papers''?

Next question is about the Keetch kennels (located UK) 
Hope there's somebody here who can tell me about this kennel.
The reason is I've found some dogs from this kennel in Jojo's ped.
Example:
GameDogs Pedigree: KEETCH'S BLUE MOTOR
GameDogs Pedigree: KEETCH'S BLUE TROY

Thanks Jim


----------



## LatinoLingo (May 21, 2016)

This article (link) claim that Tudor cheated his Bloodlines? OMG... Really??


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Some dogmen in the past hung papers on the dogs they sold. They were STILL APBTs but just not bred exactly how it's on paper. Reason for this was they didn't want to give out their recipe. Example: papers say dog is Yellow/chinaman. But dog is really chinaman/Colby. Papers are really only as good as the man signing off on them. You have to trust. Which is why in the end it's best to breed best to best not Ped to Ped. 

About your other question-- you can call ADBA or print out a application for registration and see if it will go through. If it was SO far back you might be ok but not sure.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello Jim,

First off...in the past some people bred for showdogs(including weight pull etc), and others bred for working dogs. Showdog people registered their dogs with Registries that promoted dogs under different names...Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Bull Terrier etc etc., which aimed the bloodlines toward 'standards' based on appearance. 
Breeders of working dogs usually had their bloodlines in hand, as their strains were kept more-or-less private, and their 'standards' were based on something different. If you formulated a family that were consistently successful, you had bulldogs..(pit fighting bulldogs) and if they had other registry named dogs(bull terrier, staff, etc) in it, so be it..it didn't matter! because they all originally came down the same pipe and were bred specifically to work. 
Personally, I have always liked Psycho and the dogs surrounding him and would have considered myself lucky to have had some in the day. As far as the blue dogs in the ped...(although I don't personally like blue) I like the looks this kennel has put together(however I do not know them)
It is what it is Jim...don't listen to the 3rd party crap..eventually if you really want to know, you will find the source in time.

PS. You used to be able to single register a dog through the ADBA and I'm sure if you fill out the form(below) they might still do it.

http://www.adbadogs.com/uploads/pdf forms/single 12_09.pdf


----------

